# My Layout is on the 2010 National Convention Tour



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

My layout will be open Friday, August 6. You can wander out here on your own, or sign up for the bus tour. For a self-guided tour, I believe I'm supposed to be open from 8 AM to 5 PM. The Friday bus tour is from 10 AM to 3 PM, and will visit six layouts.

The layout is indoors, and in the unlikely event of August rain, you'll be especially happy you came! 

It would be really nice to see any - and all - of you.


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your layout, Stan. By the way the convention program says Friday self-guided tours are only open 11 to 3. I understand the early closing so the layout owners can come to the BBQ, but not sure why the late start?

From the program's description of Friday's activities:

"For those doing a self-guided tour, please do not arrive before 11:00 or stay past 3:00 so that hosts have time to get to the Northwest RR Museum and Barbecue along with you."

Neal


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By neals645 on 27 Jul 2010 04:44 PM 
Looking forward to seeing your layout, Stan. By the way the convention program says Friday self-guided tours are only open 11 to 3. I understand the early closing so the layout owners can come to the BBQ, but not sure why the late start?

From the program's description of Friday's activities:

"For those doing a self-guided tour, please do not arrive before 11:00 or stay past 3:00 so that hosts have time to get to the Northwest RR Museum and Barbecue along with you."

Neal

Hi Neal,

I don't know why the late start. In previous conventions - GR and others -we have always been open by at least 9 AM.

Stop by earlier and beat the crowd! I think there will be at least four buses plus the brave self-guided folks.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

We loved it!!! AND we throught all Stan was interested in was overhead wires and panograghs.
My wife loved his World's smallest railroad. He does have steam!! & Whimsical.



















Very Nice job Stan!!


----------

